# How to Transfer Canadian Class 1 License to Australia QLD Class HC heavy truck licens



## Koula (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd like to transfer my Canadian Class 1 license to an Australian QLD Class HC Heavy truck license. Some colleagues were able to easily do this by going to the Dept. Transport counter. Some were successful and some were rejected. The rejected ones think it depends on the mood of the agent at the counter. 

Questions:

Is there some secret to this? 
Are there any registries that are known for more flexibility? For instance in Brisbane vs. Maroochydore? 
Can anyone report on successfully doing this?
Did you need to pass another medical?
Did you need to do another test? (drivers and/or theory?)

(For the purposes of this topic the Canadian term "Registry" is referring to the Australian equivalent, "Department of Transport and Mains Roads Customer Service Centre")


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2014)

You cant. Anyone who says they did is lying or didnt do it in Queensland, the law doesnt allow it. 

Transferring to a Queensland licence | Transport and motoring | Queensland Government


----------



## Koula (Nov 7, 2011)

That is an insufficient answer, as it doesn't address the fact that the system allows for flexibility (fact based through empirical evidence) perhaps through human error, but what I'm trying to find out is if that flexibility is based on some very specific criteria. Thanks anyways for your answer. Looking forward to hearing from someone with tangible experience regarding this matter.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

Insufficent answer, how is directing you to the law not sufficent. Australia is not a developing country where counter officals can be bribed. Nor is there any leway or flexability in the federal and state laws, they are what they are just as they are in canada. 

You really are quite offensive.


----------

